# What Gender are you??



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LMAO.. after the recent (coffs) hhhh hhhhm, mistake re a gender of a fellow member of PF.. Maybe its time we had a Gender thread..


So I am Hayley and female..LMAO


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

female !!!

as i read the title i had that little Britain sketch in my head 'im a laaaaaddy'


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Alllll woman


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> female !!!
> 
> as i read the title i had that little Britain sketch in my head 'im a laaaaaddy'


LMAO.. Well after you say that..lol Are you sure??? I seen them Ladies on Little Brittain..lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LMAO.. Well after you say that..lol Are you sure??? I seen them Ladies on Little Brittain..lol


 cheeky cow :lol: :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Male :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> cheeky cow :lol: :lol:


   :scared: ME?????:arf: :arf: :arf:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Male :thumbup:


No Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I dont read enough of what you put..:~}


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Female, my name is Abi


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> No Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I dont read enough of what you put..:~}


That's what I thought

Male


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol:Blimey Charlie Theres some corkers on tonight..lol:thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Male :thumbup:


no way fort you were female  i don't half feel stupid now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thats fine alot do lol. *Not in real life though* pmsl


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Male :thumbup:


See you're the only person I thought was male! :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> thats fine alot do lol.


Whoooooooooooooooooooops.... So what does DK dream stand for?

My name is my horses jumping name.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

My name is Louise & I'm female. Here's a picture of me to prove it!!!!!:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

My First name initial and my middle name But backwards so it should be KD but DK sounded better and Dream was the name of my Maine coon who sadly passed away last year.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> My name is Louise & I'm female. Here's a picture of me to prove it!!!!!:


What does the 69 bit stand for


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> My First name initial and my middle name But backwards so it should be KD but DK sounded better and Dream was the name of my Maine coon who sadly passed away last year.


Argh sorry bout your puddy cat.. :~{


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> What does the 69 bit stand for


Haha I could give a few suggestions.. LMAO..

But maybe year of birth Im guessing..lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> What does the 69 bit stand for


rudeness! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Argh sorry bout your puddy cat.. :~{


Thanks it was the saddest day of my life he was only 2 and got taken away through cancer. He is on my advator


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> My name is Louise & I'm female. Here's a picture of me to prove it!!!!!:


LMAO.. Im on one... But Im glad that was a piccy of your face..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha I could give a few suggestions.. LMAO..
> 
> But maybe year of birth Im guessing..lol


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

hawksport said:


> What does the 69 bit stand for


Well, when I was making up an e-mail account I had to pick a number coz all the other LouJ's were gone, 69 just seemed the most logical one given my dirty sense of humour! When I registered here, I just used that as my name for handiness really!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks it was the saddest day of my life he was only 2 and got taken away through cancer. He is on my advator


Ooo That is awfull.. RIP Little one..


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha I could give a few suggestions.. LMAO..
> 
> But maybe year of birth Im guessing..lol


Good lord no, I'm only 29!!!:scared:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> rudeness! :lol: :lol:


Got it in one hun!:thumbup:



momentofmadness said:


> LMAO.. Im on one... But Im glad that was a piccy of your face..


Well, if you really wanted........


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ooo That is awfull.. RIP Little one..


Hopefully when i breed papillons that will be my kennel name my user name here


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Good lord no, I'm only 29!!!:scared:


So Hun I bet your feeling a bit bare now.. Lol we seen ya in the flesh we know your age and we know ya all woman...lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hopefully when i breed papillons that will be my kennel name my user name here


I wanted to use mine if I carried on breeding Weimy's.. but I reckon there is enough of them so I dont think I will again... I had mine checked andit was fine to use..

But maybe that name would condem all pups i bred....

People have known me as Moment of Madness for years through jumping and when I go a show I always get called it or MoM..lol Some names stick like mud..:arf:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> So Hun I bet your feeling a bit bare now.. Lol we seen ya in the flesh we know your age and we know ya all woman...lol


Lol, just a little bit! *covers face*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, just a little bit! *covers face*


Haha Wit wooooo lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

katie female:lol::lol:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha Wit wooooo lol


Has no one else got any pics of themselves? Spare my humiliation!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Has no one else got any pics of themselves? Spare my humiliation!


LOL Yeah.. But... hahah

No mine are all on facebook.. I will go and find them now..lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

me..see im female 

altho i could be mistaken for a man in drag :/


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Here goes... Now I aint to sure who the chap is.. he was one of me mates mates..lol










And here I am again.. with me mate Ste..lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> me..see im female
> 
> altho i could be mistaken for a man in drag :/


Yay-thanks hun!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

In the middle between the Weimy and the black x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Here goes... Now I aint to sure who the chap is.. he was one of me mates mates..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, loving it!
At least now I can picture what you all look like coz when I think of your names, I just think of your Avatar pictures & I know you don't look like that!! Or at least, I hope not!:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> In the middle between the Weimy and the black x


Where ya hunting hat.. I expected one of those things with ears on ya head..lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, loving it!
> At least now I can picture what you all look like coz when I think of your names, I just think of your Avatar pictures & I know you don't look like that!! Or at least, I hope not!:lol:


LOL That first pic.. i think I had to run to them toilets while I got over me hot flush..lol cause he was that hot.. hahah


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Where ya hunting hat.. I expected one of those things with ears on ya head..lol


I have a day off from hunting on Mondays


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> In the middle between the Weimy and the black x


Just wondering now.. What were you receiving rossettes for ??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I have a day off from hunting on Mondays


LOL I have a day off from dancing on Mondays too..lol Only cause I can no longer stand.. haha


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL That first pic.. i think I had to run to them toilets while I got over me hot flush..lol cause he was that hot.. hahah


Rrrrrrr, easy tiger!!!!!:lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Just wondering now.. What were you receiving rossettes for ??


I did the Kennel Club Good Citizen bronze with that dog I looked after for a couple of months


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL I have a day off from dancing on Mondays too..lol Only cause I can no longer stand.. haha


Could be worse-if it was a really good weekend you'd be sick of lying down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I did the Kennel Club Good Citizen bronze with that dog I looked after for a couple of months


Well done... Steve who has my Roxy or rather his Roxy now is doing something like that with her.... He said she will get there...

And Hey I have the Zigster here a great people dog but has no manners re she should sit on the floor not my sink.. the bed is foe me.. Not her.. Maybe I should send her over..lol actually tonight.. She hasn't tried to get on the bed yet..lol But I reckon its cause she knows I am awake..... But I did notice her paw prints on my kitchen units.. Bloody madam..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Could be worse-if it was a really good weekend you'd be sick of lying down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Haha Not me..lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I did the Kennel Club Good Citizen bronze with that dog I looked after for a couple of months


Ooh, I did that with Monty last month in college, didn't get a rosette though, only a cert *stomps feet*


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha Not me..lol


Me neither-although in the old days, when I was only a young one-that was the sign of a good weekend! I'd have had to be buried in a y-shaped coffin back then!!!lol (think about it for a minute!)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> Me neither-although in the old days, when I was only a young one-that was the sign of a good weekend! I'd have had to be buried in a y-shaped coffin back then!!!lol (think about it for a minute!)


MMM ya lost me.. lol maybe its ma age..lol Unless ya was still doing the YMCA in ya sleep..lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I did the Kennel Club Good Citizen bronze with that dog I looked after for a couple of months


So what does this involve, may I ask...


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> MMM ya lost me.. lol maybe its ma age..lol Unless ya was still doing the YMCA in ya sleep..lol


OK, well I would have to be lying down with my legs open to make a Y-shape, ah well, I thought it was funny!!!!!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> So what does this involve, may I ask...


It's just really basic obedience: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/2850/gcdsbronze.pdf


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

LouJ69 said:


> It's just really basic obedience: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/2850/gcdsbronze.pdf


Lol Like a snow angel..

Rigth I will have a look at that link tomoz.. I aint got me reading brain on right now..lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ooh, I did that with Monty last month in college, didn't get a rosette though, only a cert *stomps feet*


I run the classes


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I run the classes


Ah, so you awarded yourself with a rosette?! Hmmmmm! *rubs chin*


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Lol Like a snow angel..
> 
> Rigth I will have a look at that link tomoz.. I aint got me reading brain on right now..lol


More like a snow devil!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I run the classes


Your in the midlands is that right??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Ah, so you awarded yourself with a rosette?! Hmmmmm! *rubs chin*


No I get an independant examiner in for test night, I'm not allowed to run the class and test


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Your in the midlands is that right??


That's right


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

hawksport said:


> No I get an independant examiner in for test night, I'm not allowed to run the class and test


Lol, it was the same for us-one of our tutors does the Good Citizen tests, but she wasn't allowed to test us, so one of the other tutors tested us & then she signed the certs-I didn't care either way once i passed!:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> That's right


Now from a totally diff area.. but do you know Derrik Williams.. He used to have something to do with Police dogs.. Sure he used to be a handler one of our best and now her trains dogs and breeds GSD... I used to watch him train at his sisters yard for hours.... He does agility tracking etc??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> No I get an independant examiner in for test night, I'm not allowed to run the class and test


Hahah And i wonder why..lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

pics of me dont laugh :lol::lol:
the bunny ear one of me on my 18
the nice dress one of me on my21
and the over one of me a fessie labradore


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

katie200 said:


> pics of me dont laugh :lol::lol:
> the bunny ear one of me on my 18
> the nice dress one of me on my21
> and the over one of me a fessie labradore


Lol, poor Jessie! Love the colours in the dress! I love the face of you in the playboy bunny ears though!!!!:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

katie200 said:


> pics of me dont laugh :lol::lol:
> the bunny ear one of me on my 18
> the nice dress one of me on my21
> and the over one of me a fessie labradore


OK Katie I believe your female now.. xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

wow Lou I thought you were a bloke and DKdream a girl :lol: 
I am female :arf: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Right i gotta go to bed now... So i shall say good night to all.. And its been excellent speaking with ya all... mwah!!! xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> OK Katie I believe your female now.. xxx


:lol::lol::lol: well that good:lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Right i gotta go to bed now... So i shall say good night to all.. And its been excellent speaking with ya all... mwah!!! xxxx


morning mate


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> wow Lou I thought you were a bloke and DKdream a girl :lol:
> I am female :arf: :lol:


LOL think we all got that wrong.. haha but we all new Hawksport was a bloke..lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> wow Lou I thought you were a bloke and DKdream a girl :lol:
> I am female :arf: :lol:


Nup, I'm female-allegedly!!!:lol:
I was right-I thought you were female too!:thumbup:



momentofmadness said:


> Right i gotta go to bed now... So i shall say good night to all.. And its been excellent speaking with ya all... mwah!!! xxxx


Okey dokey hun-night night. Talk to you soon! XXX


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Now from a totally diff area.. but do you know Derrik Williams.. He used to have something to do with Police dogs.. Sure he used to be a handler one of our best and now her trains dogs and breeds GSD... I used to watch him train at his sisters yard for hours.... He does agility tracking etc??


It's a bit of a standing joke that I can never remeber peoples names, even people I have been training with for years, so I might or might not. I had a bad case of pneumonia, ended up in intensive care and couldn't even recognise my Mrs or kids, memory has never been the same since


momentofmadness said:


> Hahah And i wonder why..lol


Just because they caught me selling pass certs from the back of the car


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> morning mate


Yep.. morning to ya... You get any sleep??


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Lol, poor Jessie! Love the colours in the dress! I love the face of you in the playboy bunny ears though!!!!:lol:


that pic of jessie was when her two frount legs went lame and she couldnt walk so i was trying to make her feel better she was a cute pup lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> It's a bit of a standing joke that I can never remeber peoples names, even people I have been training with for years, so I might or might not. I had a bad case of pneumonia, ended up in intensive care and couldn't even recognise my Mrs or kids, memory has never been the same since
> 
> Just because they caught me selling pass certs from the back of the car


Oh dear thats not good.. as long as your ok now then..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Yep.. morning to ya... You get any sleep??


yeah got four hours :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> yeah got four hours :thumbup: :lol:


LOL thats what Im gona get... I will be howling tomoz.. lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd be like an anti-christ if I only got 4 hours of sleep! I went to bed yesterday morning at 9 & woke up at 5 & I still feel tired!lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> I'd be like an anti-christ if I only got 4 hours of sleep! I went to bed yesterday morning at 9 & woke up at 5 & I still feel tired!lol


I'm used to it I have severe insomnia  always a slow cos of it too


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I'm used to it I have severe insomnia  always a slow cos of it too


I would hate to have insomnia-I love my sleep!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> I would hate to have insomnia-I love my sleep!


I love it too I just got used to doing it with my eyes open walking around :lol:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I love it too I just got used to doing it with my eyes open walking around :lol:


Lol, sounds like fun!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

last time i looked i was female :lol: :lol: :lol: 

*would of been easier make this a poll :lol: *


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I'm still working on it...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am a 100% woman....well my hubby said I was last night :thumbup:.....here's me piccie to prove it


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am a 100% woman....well my hubby said I was last night :thumbup:.....here's me piccie to prove it
> 
> Not how I imagined...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

poohdog said:


> xxwelshcrazyxx said:
> 
> 
> > I am a 100% woman....well my hubby said I was last night :thumbup:.....here's me piccie to prove it
> ...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> I'm still working on it...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am a 100% woman....well my hubby said I was last night :thumbup:.....here's me piccie to prove it


my aint you a tart  :lol:

Ok heres me then


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Despite the tash *makes note to find that Immac today* I am all Laaaaady too


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Female my name is Danielle as my username says lol.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am female. 

Wow hawks and DK male??? Always thought they were female!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I am female.
> 
> Wow hawks and DK male??? Always thought they were female!!!


That's alright I thought you was a man


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Well girls rule in my house and I am head bitch guess that makes me female lol:thumbup:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am Carol and I am a girl


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

hawksport said:


> That's alright I thought you was a man


Heehee my name can do that! My actual name is Sarah. Harry hamster was my sons first ever pet and she was a she too, but she died as I joined here, so thought I would take her name. I wanna change it now though, but Mark hasnt got back to me yet!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Domoniques said:


> Well girls rule in my house and I am head bitch guess that makes me female lol:thumbup:


How's your lot doing


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm female but you could probly guess that off my username


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

who would have thought a gender thread could be so funny!! lol

im female, but when i was 17 and got drunk i was told i had a willy and i actually checked!! lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> who would have thought a gender thread could be so funny!! lol
> 
> im female, but when i was 17 and got drunk i was told i had a willy and i actually checked!! lol


hahahahaha did ya check ya head  :lol: :lol:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> hahahahaha did ya check ya head  :lol: :lol:


lol i should have done, i might have found a small prick


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im a girl :thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

In my best Black Adder voice, I'm a boy without a winkie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well i'm female bit swear i should have been born a male.Oh and yes my name is Janice.*


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

Female and my name is Isabel.
This is me and Fleur


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Male :thumbup:


Thought you were a chick


hawksport said:


> That's what I thought
> 
> Male


Thought you were a chick too


LouJ69 said:


> My name is Louise & I'm female. Here's a picture of me to prove it!!!!!:


I thought you were a dude


LouJ69 said:


> Lol, loving it!
> At least now I can picture what you all look like coz when I think of your names, I just think of your Avatar pictures & I know you don't look like that!! Or at least, I hope not!:lol:


I always do that too


HarryHamster2 said:


> I am female.
> 
> Wow hawks and DK male??? Always thought they were female!!!


yep, so did I!

I'm a chick, albeit one who doesn't like makeup, handbags & dresses


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So for those who thought Hes' were Shes' and Shes' were Hes' :lol: Is it the way we type or come across that makes people assume peoples sexualality (oops sp)?

If I didn't have my name up for example would I be cosidered a He or a She? Is it how we come across or what we write?

Don't know if this makes sense or not but was wondering?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm male....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I'm male....


no your not :scared: your not are ya :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> no your not :scared: your not are ya :confused1: :lol:


No  ha ha!!! I'm the girliest of girls.. I'm quite small as well lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> No  ha ha!!! I'm the girliest of girls.. I'm quite small as well lol


well the pink writing got me confused for a bit :confused1: :lol: :lol: I knew it anyway  :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So for those who thought Hes' were Shes' and Shes' were Hes' :lol: Is it the way we type or come across that makes people assume peoples sexualality (oops sp)?
> 
> If I didn't have my name up for example would I be cosidered a He or a She? Is it how we come across or what we write?
> 
> Don't know if this makes sense or not but was wondering?


TBH I'm not very good at telling gender, especially if they are wearing unisex clothes like tracksuits. I have trouble even recognising people I've known all my life unless they come & bellow in my ear:blush2:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well the pink writing got me confused for a bit :confused1: :lol: :lol: I knew it anyway  :lol:


lol!! I thought with the girly profile, will anyone actually question it!! and you did


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> lol!! I thought with the girly profile, will anyone actually question it!! and you did


well I didnt wanna doubt you  :lol: but hey I have gay friends and CD mates so it prolly wouldnt surprise or worry me anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> well I didnt wanna doubt you  :lol: but hey I have gay friends and CD mates so it prolly wouldnt surprise or worry me anyway :thumbup:


I was just feeling a bit naughty  it's pretty obvious I'm female I suppose!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I was just feeling a bit naughty  it's pretty obvious I'm female I suppose!!


ummmm yep  fairly obvious


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm Sarah and definitely female


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> ummmm yep  fairly obvious


it is FAIRY obvious!!! see what I did there? eh?! eh?!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> it is FAIRY obvious!!! see what I did there? eh?! eh?!


:lol: :lol: yeah mate :thumbup: seen a fairy queen in my lifetime I have  :lol:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I am Hutch and I am a hutch.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

female!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :lol: :lol: yeah mate :thumbup: seen a fairy queen in my lifetime I have  :lol:


lol!!!!! think I need to get out the house for a bit


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm female


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Female... bit obvious though!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

hutch6 said:


> I am Hutch and I am a hutch.


Whats that mean???


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> lol!!!!! think I need to get out the house for a bit


are ya ok


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`ll give you three guesses.....


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> are ya ok


yeah thanks, just a tad lonely! all this time off and no one to spend it with  and I have a hang over... and OH's lovely cold... and no food in lol!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> yeah thanks, just a tad lonely! all this time off and no one to spend it with  and I have a hang over... and OH's lovely cold... and no food in lol!!!


aw yeah I know that lonely feeling mate  I go back to work tues so have been so bloody lazy aye


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`ll give you three guesses.....


Male?

Female?

Other?

 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

other........................................


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw yeah I know that lonely feeling mate  I go back to work tues so have been so bloody lazy aye


it's not good. Wait all day for OH to get home and he just lols about on the sofa  I've got nothing to do til mid september!! I bet you had a big list of stuff to do while your off and not done it?!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> it's not good. Wait all day for OH to get home and he just lols about on the sofa  I've got nothing to do til mid september!! I bet you had a big list of stuff to do while your off and not done it?!


 how did ya know i done eff all  :lol:
nah got some gardening done for the rubbish pick up and well yeah thats it haha :arf:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> how did ya know i done eff all  :lol:
> nah got some gardening done for the rubbish pick up and well yeah thats it haha :arf:


it's a good start  everyone does it!! has tme off, says yeah I'll do xyz and never does  I have a downstairs loo we have never used as it's full of stuff, keep saying I'll do that.. prob wait til it's sunny so I can move stuff outside!! OH does my garden, never actually mowed a lawn in my life lol...


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> other........................................


animal?!......


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im a female...  Piccy in my profile to provveee it!


----------



## Nattie1972 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm female & my name is Renata:thumbup:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Whats that mean???


Profile tells it all.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:

Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol

Borderer
Dingle
Mr Bullet
Hawksport
Chillenator
Jamie
Terri......did we get confirmation of this???
DK Dream

Any others? or any not sure?


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Well im robyn and female, well i was the last time i checked lol :scared:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Well im robyn and female, well i was the last time i checked lol :scared:


and when did you last check?!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...


I'm sure Terri's female. But I wouldn't trust my judgement seeing as I've not done too well guessing gender so far:lol:
So many women to so few men must mean the men must feel like dogs in an unattended butcher shop


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

I gotta be a bloke....no woman looks this bad!
Yep!...definately male, but mostly neutered by the ravishes of life!!
However I was good looking once..................









Paol, :


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...


Zaros, Dingle 2000, Mr Giz,


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm sure Terri's female. But I wouldn't trust my judgement seeing as I've not done too well guessing gender so far:lol:
> So many women to so few men must mean the men must feel like dogs in an unattended butcher shop


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...


Don't forget jackle he is male too lol.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

us women still outweigh the men in a big way!!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

My names Alison, i'm female 

Aren't Classixuk and Slakey male?


----------



## sunzstan (Sep 14, 2009)

im a female


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Zaros, Dingle 2000, Mr Giz,


Yeah got Dingle 

Zaros...god how did I forget. Always read his threads.

Mr Giz.... How did I miss a MR in front of the name

Laughing Heart....Sorry mate but you may of been on my list of not sures as not spoken too you ...............Gosh how embarrasssing....my apologies xx


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...





Waterlily said:


> Zaros, Dingle 2000, Mr Giz,


I was going to say"don't forget about me":lol:
Thank you Waterlilly.:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Yeah got Dingle
> 
> Zaros...god how did I forget. Always read his threads.
> 
> ...


nope there are two dingles


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Oops and Rob and poohdog


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

See look were closing in.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> nope there are two dingles


Really.....Just to confuse us even more. :lol::lol::lol: And I take it they are both male.

Have only spoken to Dingal with the budgies and his dogs in season at moment and started the "what p!ssed you off today" and who keeps popping in and out :lol::lol::lol:

Think I should have said Dingal2000


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Oops and Rob and poohdog


Poohdog is  OOPS another gender misinterpretation here

Paul Durham or Dunham.....real knowledgable man:thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Female


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> and when did you last check?!


Wouldn't you like to know..... :lol:


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm Lauren. And I'm a female with a difference. 

- I will not make you a sandwich ;D


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> us women still outweigh the men in a big way!!


Yeah...











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Omg look at those butts :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

I is male lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

spose mark is too


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

those pics are actually quite disturbing, is it even humanly possiable to have a butt that big?

i dont have a bum lol


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> those pics are actually quite disturbing, is it even humanly possiable to have a butt that big?
> 
> i dont have a bum lol


Surely the 2nd one is not all woman No boobs but big butt:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

:nono:The pair of them are just wrong.
And I've just eaten as well.:scared:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

after seeing them pics im under the illusion that my body is PERFECT! lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

After seeing those photographs I think I'm a bloke


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> :nono:The pair of them are just wrong.
> And I've just eaten as well.:scared:


Looks like those asses just ate someone too :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...


Terry is female


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Female .........


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Terry is female


What,spelt with a Y?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> animal?!......


:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> What,spelt with a Y?


Yes with a y

hey, y'all! :--)

i missed U, too - good GRIEF it was frustrating! my antenna-wireless will open apparently every other website
BUT PF-uk, go figure.

re my gender -
its really tempting to claim that i am hermaphrodite or had a (body) sex-change to match my internal feelings, but no...

born F, still F - very sadly predictable, eh?

i can use my laptop at the library, no more rattling keys or slow corded mouse -
they installed an in-house wireless system so i don;t have to use their [SLOW] Windows-$#%@ anymore.
and i don;t have only 2-hours per day, either - so long as they are open, i can use the Net.

but it sure isn't the same as UNlimited service at home, for $30/mo.
i got spoiled - i was splitting it with my neighbor, she dropped her service.

missed ya,
--- terry


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I'm a girl! Don't act like it though.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I think I'm a girl! Don't act like it though.


If you were male... you'd be very rich now! HAHA!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> If you were male... you'd be very rich now! HAHA!


Thats very true.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> If you were male... you'd be very rich now! HAHA!


are you a female:confused1:tink said i am animal:lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

borderer said:


> are you a female:confused1:tink said i am animal:lol:


Me? Yeah I am!! Is there a classification for you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Me? Yeah I am!! Is there a classification for you?


ye other:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

borderer said:


> ye other:thumbup:


Nothing more specific?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Nothing more specific?


animal:thumbup::lol:


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

today i will be mainly all woman :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

borderer said:


> animal:thumbup::lol:


In which way? HAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> In which way? HAHAHA


doggy style:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> my aint you a tart  :lol:
> 
> Ok heres me then


You are just like I imagined you to look, but with longer hair :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...


*Don't forget our classixuk...:thumbup:*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Zaros, Dingle 2000, Mr Giz,


And Classixuk and Mark and Laughing Lion.:thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

borderer said:


> doggy style:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol:


What's doggy style?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And Classixuk and Mark and Laughing Lion.:thumbup:


Oooh, didn't know we had a Laughing Lion


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Oooh, didn't know we had a Laughing Lion


Oh yeah, why did I put laughing, probs coz I am laughing at the stuff everyone is putting..............soz Sleeping Lion.:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh yeah, why did I put laughing, probs coz I am laughing at the stuff everyone is putting..............soz Sleeping Lion.:lol::lol:


I was going to say did you mean sleeping lion.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh yeah, why did I put laughing, probs coz I am laughing at the stuff everyone is putting..............soz Sleeping Lion.:lol::lol:


Sleeping Lion is female


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Sleeping Lion is female


Yeah I was thinking of LaughingHeart............I think I should go back to bed and get back up again :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Sleeping Lion is female


Oops thank you always thought she was male. What does that make me then.:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Sleeping Lion is female


yep, definitely female, honest, if I'm a boy, then I'm missing something


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> Wouldn't you like to know..... :lol:


well I was wondering how often you check to make sure lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah I was thinking of LaughingHeart............I think I should go back to bed and get back up again :lol::lol:


I think I need to go back to bed and start again too.:lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

danielled said:


> Oops thank you always thought she was male. What does that make me then.:lol:


Be what ever you like nobody will ever remember


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> yep, definitely female, honest, if I'm a boy, then I'm missing something


If your a boy you ain't missing something,youve gained something.:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Be what ever you like nobody will ever remember


That makes me an idiot.:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> If your a boy you ain't missing something,youve gained something.:lol::lol:


I'm thinking you're referring to my moobs  I like being a boy, think I'll stay a boy for a bit, see how it goes.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My name is Bernard and Im a man, this is my passport photo.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Well hello :arf::arf::001_wub::001_wub:


thedogsmother said:


> My name is Bernard and Im a man, this is my passport photo.


hang on thats my sister.:scared:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Terry is female


Got ya loud and clear :thumbup:



JANICE199 said:


> *Don't forget our classixuk...:thumbup:*


How on earth can we or did I forget Classix


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

JonBDA think he is francesandjons OH isnt he? 

Poor Classix!!!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

female:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

deb53 said:


> Got ya loud and clear :thumbup:
> 
> How on earth can we or did I forget Classix


*Yep he was forgotten but i'm sure he will forgive ya.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Bloke...


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Bloke...


I thought you were female lol


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Liz  WOMAN !!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My name is Bernard and Im a man, this is my passport photo.


I thought you didnt want people to know what you look like

When we go to the cinema next week.... Dont forget to wear that scarf so you can cover up. Poor little girl. She will be scarred for life. She wont want to go to Roundhay park again. Just incase she bumps into you! :scared:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I thought you didnt want people to know what you look like
> 
> When we go to the cinema next week.... Dont forget to wear that scarf so you can cover up. Poor little girl. She will be scarred for life. She wont want to go to Roundhay park again. Just incase she bumps into you! :scared:


Are you trying to say Im not pretty?:crying:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My name is Bernard and Im a man, this is my passport photo.


OMG TDM you is bootiful!


HarryHamster2 said:


> JonBDA think he is francesandjons OH isnt he?
> 
> Poor Classix!!!


Jonbda is Miss shelley's OH
Perfectpixiepoker (my OH who never comes on here cos he's a wuss) & cheating rabbit are boys too


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are you trying to say Im not pretty?:crying:


Sorry. But that little girl was terrified of you. So was i when we first met


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Erm..........stating the blinking obvious............I'm a bird.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bird said:


> Erm..........stating the blinking obvious............I'm a bird.


what kind of bird? Finch, tit or pelican?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG TDM you is bootiful!


Thanks hun I did my hair all pretty for the photo too.



srhdufe said:


> Sorry. But that little girl was terrified of you. So was i when we first met


She wasnt terrified, little girls scream and faint all the time its natural, and you were jelous not terrified.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks hun I did my hair all pretty for the photo too.


I noticed, it really brings out the shape of your chin:lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> what kind of bird? Finch, tit or pelican?


Hmm now theres a thought............what kind of bird am I
I cant be a pelican. My gobs not big enough 
Have been known to be a tit on occasion though. :lol:

I dont rightly know...............I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She wasnt terrified, little girls scream and faint all the time its natural, and you were jelous not terrified.


If you say so  rrr: :laugh:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> JonBDA think he is francesandjons OH isnt he?
> Poor Classix!!!





simplysardonic said:


> OMG TDM you is bootiful!
> 
> Jonbda is Miss shelley's OH
> Perfectpixiepoker (my OH who never comes on here cos he's a wuss) & cheating rabbit are boys too


So Jonbda is of the male gender but is with 2 female members

He sure must be all man :thumbup::thumbup:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> I thought you were female lol


I might be lying...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So Jonbda is of the male gender but is with 2 female members
> 
> He sure must be all man :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


No I think Francesandjon's Jon is a different Jon to the Jon who is MissShelley's Jon, who also goes by the name Jonbda so they each have just one Jon who are two different Jons from each other


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

bird said:


> Erm..........stating the blinking obvious............I'm a bird.


....................


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Speaking of Jons isn't Jonderondon also a bloke?


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> No I think Francesandjon's Jon is a different Jon to the Jon who is MissShelley's Jon, who also goes by the name Jonbda so they each have just one Jon who are two different Jons from each other


dear god!! WHAT??? :blink: simply.. please don't confuse me today.. my brain has leaked out of my ears...

i'm a quine, if anyone's interested or didn't already know.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> No I think Francesandjon's Jon is a different Jon to the Jon who is MissShelley's Jon, who also goes by the name Jonbda so they each have just one Jon who are two different Jons from each other


:lol::lol::lol:

Who both are members of the BDA?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> No I think Francesandjon's Jon is a different Jon to the Jon who is MissShelley's Jon, who also goes by the name Jonbda so they each have just one Jon who are two different Jons from each other


: : : If I think really hard I've just about got it. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh My Lordies.. I can't believe this is still going..lol And Terry is female.. confirmed last night by Terry.. lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought Terry was male ooops


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I thought Terry was male ooops


will somebody slap him


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> will somebody slap him


Haha And he was here when it was confirmed.. LMAO


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> will somebody slap him


lol.............


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> JonBDA think he is francesandjons OH isnt he?
> 
> Poor Classix!!!





deb53 said:


> So Jonbda is of the male gender but is with 2 female members
> 
> He sure must be all man :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:





simplysardonic said:


> No I think Francesandjon's Jon is a different Jon to the Jon who is MissShelley's Jon, who also goes by the name Jonbda so they each have just one Jon who are two different Jons from each other


:thumbup: Spot on!



owieprone said:


> dear god!! WHAT??? :blink: simply.. please don't confuse me today.. my brain has leaked out of my ears...
> 
> i'm a quine, if anyone's interested or didn't already know.


LOL, never knew I could cause so much confusion....

....I am Frances (female) and Jon is my OH....he isn't any other person on here (or attached to any as far as I know )

My Jon hasn't ever posted on here....just me!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

poohdog said:


> ....................


:eek6: Cant knit. 

Me thinks more like this. :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

deb53 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Who both are members of the BDA?


You don't become a member of the BDA - unless your a dentist - The BDA on Jon's name is a reference to something else.... I could tell ya, but if I did, i'd have to kill ya :001_cool: :thumbup:

And if anyone didn't already know I am a girl


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> You don't become a member of the BDA - unless your a dentist - The BDA on Jon's name is a reference to something else.... I could tell ya, but if I did, i'd have to kill ya :001_cool: :thumbup:
> 
> And if anyone didn't already know I am a girl


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

owieprone said:


> dear god!! WHAT??? :blink: simply.. please don't confuse me today.. my brain has leaked out of my ears...
> 
> i'm a quine, if anyone's interested or didn't already know.


:lol:I confused myself there
What is a quine?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> :lol:I confused myself there
> What is a quine?


A quine is a computer program which produces a copy of its own source code as its only output.??????????????


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am female if it wasn't too obvious anyway! :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am me and me is a she :thumbup:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I be female! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

My birth certificate states male, father unknown. I did, however, attempt to join the Wrens but, much to my dismay, failed the medical and considering the response of the examiner and what she called me I guess my birth certificate is correct on both counts.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I guess everyone would realise I am female......

I didn't name myself after my (male) dog's birth mother..... so he is the son of a bitch, but I am not! :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm a Mrs :thumbup: The picture in the sig. with the cats is my son


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm Jess and I'm female


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm Paula and I'm female


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

francesandjon said:


> :thumbup: Spot on!
> 
> LOL, never knew I could cause so much confusion....
> 
> ...


Glad you sorted that out...would hate to go to bed and clamber into bed with you and your OH tonight by mistake...
:lol:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Glad you sorted that out...would hate to go to bed and clamber into bed with you and your OH tonight by mistake...
> :lol:


Aye! and if your not you! then who the chuffin' hell have I been living with for the past god knows how many years 

All spies and espionage like in the Sleeping with the enemy film


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I am female - 100% lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Glad you sorted that out...would hate to go to bed and clamber into bed with you and your OH tonight by mistake...
> :lol:





MissShelley said:


> Aye! and if your not you! then who the chuffin' hell have I been living with for the past god knows how many years
> 
> All spies and espionage like in the Sleeping with the enemy film


Kinky pair lolol.

If I see your OH on here MissShelly I will defo let you know ok,  my eyes are peeled.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

female :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kinky pair lolol.
> 
> If I see your OH on here MissShelly I will defo let you know ok,  my eyes are peeled.:lol::lol::lol:


Thanks hon!! keep an eye on him! cos ya just never know... I'm sure he's been here when i'm at work.... I'm sure if I followed the biscuit crumbs he leaves i'd find him... Sat on the bog doing top secret 'stuff'


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Sat on the bog doing top secret 'stuff'


Those are all motorbike magazines in there i'll have you know...


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Those are all motorbike magazines in there i'll have you know...


....with hot chicks in bikini's riding them? :lol:

I'm Shannon, and female :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll have a look later and tell ya by PM


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I am what i am,
I am my own special creation,
YouTube - I am what I am obviously i'm singing this in a manly voice:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Those are all motorbike magazines in there i'll have you know...


Yep I know the ones your on about..........car books too like ESCORT :lol::lol::lol::lol: Or was it the cigerett ones called MAYFAIR LOLOL


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

jon bda said:


> Those are all motorbike magazines in there i'll have you know...


Thems are about bikes alright, but whether they have pics of the 'motorised' variety inside is another matter


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Hang on Ill just go look, being this old you forget


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Hang on Ill just go look, being this old you forget


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Mmmmm not sure


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

deb53 said:


> So seems majority female. Or we think:lol::lol:
> 
> Regular men can only think of (regular as in on PF not toilet :lol
> 
> ...


Don't forget Crazybones & also Yourgifts Ourgifts-they're both male too!



simplysardonic said:


> I'm sure Terri's female. But I wouldn't trust my judgement seeing as I've not done too well guessing gender so far:lol:
> So many women to so few men must mean the men must feel like dogs in an unattended butcher shop


Yep, it was confirmed that Terri's female:thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

What gender are Verbatim and metame  Those are names that don't give any clue :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> What gender are Verbatim and metame  Those are names that don't give any clue :lol:


i think they`re both female


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The mum bit might just give it away :lol: Female.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

verbatim and meta I think female...I am a female too, proven by three kids.......But Scrip is a male (and a dog).


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I am ?????? :lol::lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a male :thumbup:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

im male .........


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I am ?????? :lol::lol:


whatever u are, you are in serious trouble:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I'm a male :thumbup:


you are not :scared:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm a male


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm female :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I'm a male :thumbup:


huh??? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im a bloke, big hairy chest and everything........ oh damn the mother part of my username is a giveaway.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Male but often mistaken by docs as female. Went for a hernia check and was rescheduled for a pap.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im a bloke, big hairy chest and everything........ oh damn the mother part of my username is a giveaway.


TDM We have already seen your mug shot on here on this thread previously.. Infact think im gonna have nightmares now after just going through this thread and seeing it again:scared:


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Female, same as i was on the other thread :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ddb2 said:


> Female, same as i was on the other thread :lol::lol::lol:


But ddb is a male?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm female (last time I checked anyway)


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Im daisie and I am female!!! lol :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> huh??? :confused1: :confused1:


ha ha not really im all WOMAN :thumbup:


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Male!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> In the middle between the Weimy and the black x


Is that bronze good citizen certificates I see?

Oh, and I'm a woman.


----------

